# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  كتبهــا طفل أفريقي ..!

## سيف الدين المقبول

*                  كتبهــا طفل أفريقي ..!
When I born, I black (عندنا ولدت  ...أنا أسود) 
When I grow up, I black(عندما كبرت..أناأسود)
When I go in Sun, I black(عندما اذهب ف الشمس..أنا أسود)
When I scared, I black(عندما أخاف..أنا أسود )
When I sick, I black(عندما أمرض أنا..أسود )
And when I die, I still black(وعندما أموت..أظلأسود)
And you white people ( وانتم أيها الناس البيض )
When you born, you pink ( عندما تولدون , ورديون )
When you grow up, you white(عندما تكبرون , تبيضون )
When you go in sun, you red(عندما تذهبون ف الشمس تحمرون)
When you cold, you blue(عندما تبردون يزرق لونكم )
When you scared, you yellow ( عنما تخافون يصفر لونكم )
When you sick, you green ( وعندما تمرضون يخضر لونكم )
And when you die, you gray (وعندما تموتون , يتغير لونكم الى الرصاصي )
And you calling me colored? (وفي النهايه تنعتونني بالملون )



*

----------


## امام اباتي

*كلام بليغ جدا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياهندسة

*

----------

